# Transformatori >  ka pareizi

## vartan

ka pareizi saslegt 2vus transformatorus lai iegutu lielaku jaudu?
piemeram 2 radotehnikas tranformatori.

----------


## Didzis

Nav prātīgi slēgt transformatorus paralēli. Ja trafiem nebūs vienādi parametri(ar parametriem var būt visadi), tad viens trafs "sildīs" otru. Priekškam vispār nodarboties ar tādām muļķībam. Ja šausmīgi gribās lielāku jaudu, tad labāl katru kanālu darbināt ar savu trafu. Mājas pastiprinātājam jau nu ar tādu jaudu pietiksnoteikti. Monstrozu pastiprinātāju cienītājiem vajag izmantot vienu jaudīgu transformātoru.

----------


## Raimonds1

kaut kur bija konstruktivs risinājums ""plakanam"" pastiprinātājām.  Tas tika panākts ar 4! toroīda trafiem, katram taisngriezis un plusi kopā ar plusiem un mīnusi ar mīnusiem.

----------


## Jon

Nebūs problēmu, ja paralēli ieslēgsi primāros tīklā un un sekundāros virknē, t.i., katru polaritāti dabūsi no sava transformatora (šajā gadījumā liec vienu tīkla drošinātāju abiem). 
Ja tas nav iespējams un un tomēr jāliek sekundārie paralēli (rūpīgi - sākums ar sākumu, viduspunkts ar viduspunktu, beigas ar beigām), paeksperimentē. Silšana vēl nav sprāgšana. Piedzīšanai var notīt kādu vijumu no vienas spoles. Atsevišķi tilti arī ir risinājums.

----------

